# Open interview of @user0213



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Friendly thread to find out what the forum punching bag wants - from this forum and life in general.

@USER0213 

@Preston @WontStopNorwooding @Halats @Biiyo03 @Salludon @volcelfatcel


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

@USER0213 first question: why do you keep trusting the opinions of a small minority of people regarding your looks over 90% of the forum?


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

Me trying to process his copes once again


----------



## Salludon (Jan 10, 2022)

@USER0213 why do you have self awareness worse than this sheboon?






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

Keep crying for him


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> View attachment 1487044
> Me trying to process his copes once again


You look like a typical uneducated Sheikh who had all your rights taken away. Now try to flex outside your desert and get humiliated frequently.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> You look like a typical uneducated Sheikh who had all your rights taken away. Now try to flex outside your desert and get humiliated frequently.


Bro just fucking answer the question instead if insulting people. This is a friendly thread


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Bro just fucking answer the question instead if insulting people. This is a friendly thread


Where is the minority you doof? 
A lot of people who aren't filled with hate have a good opinion about me.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> You look like a typical uneducated Sheikh who had all your rights taken away. Now try to flex outside your desert and get humiliated frequently.



Brootal sheikh pill


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Keep crying for him
> View attachment 1487049


Descending psl gods 3 points one by one


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Keep crying for him
> View attachment 1487049


I'd give my left testicle to sniff her


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Where is the minority you doof?
> A lot of people who aren't filled with hate have a good opinion about me.


Literally every unbiased good forum rater thinks you're 3-3.5psl. Are they trolling everyone they rate? 

Are we trolling hexum when we rate him 7.5psl


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

Actual question: people in india think you are white? I can tell then why u must think ur white as fuck.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Actual question: people in india think you are white? I can tell then why u must think ur white as fuck.


He must live in a dravindian majority village


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Actual question: people in india think you are white? I can tell then why u must think ur white as fuck.


Most people outside of India including a lot of people on this forum think I am European looking, @Thompsonz is from Lithuania and he thinks I look European, I don't need to prove a thing to you uneducated Sheikh.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Most people outside of India including a lot of people on this forum think I am European looking, @Thompsonz is from Lithuania and he thinks I look European, I don't need to prove a thing to you uneducated Sheikh.


Do u slay?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Most people outside of India including a lot of people on this forum think I am European looking, @Thompsonz is from Lithuania and he thinks I look European, I don't need to prove a thing to you uneducated Sheikh.


and @Thompsonz is a fucking retard, why do u believe him?


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Most people outside of India including a lot of people on this forum think I am European looking, @Thompsonz is from Lithuania and he thinks I look European, I don't need to prove a thing to you uneducated Sheikh.






Insult me once more and I shall cut your head, aryan impersonator.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Do u slay?


I am not interested in slaying, I want to looksmax for my career


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Most people outside of India including a lot of people on this forum think I am European looking, @Thompsonz is from Lithuania and he thinks I look European, I don't need to prove a thing to you uneducated Sheikh.


You are not good looking. Don't bother replying with a pic of me bald after brain surgery cuz my looks are irrelevant here. 

I'm considered one of the best raters on thus forum and this was my first reaction when volcelfatcel showed me a pic of u


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I am not interested in slaying, I want to looksmax for my career


What career do u need to looksmax for


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Literally every unbiased good forum rater thinks you're 3-3.5psl. Are they trolling everyone they rate?
> 
> Are we trolling hexum when we rate him 7.5psl


He wont learn, i think deep inside he knows but just doesn’t want to accept it.

hes not dumb but he sure as fuck is the biggest coper i met


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> View attachment 1487056
> Insult me once more and I shall cut your head, aryan impersonator.



Weakling potato-head Sheikh flexing, try coming at me you spineless weakling, you'll get the middle-eastern justice from me - pelting of huge rocks


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Weakling potato-head Sheikh flexing, try coming at me you spineless weakling, you'll get the middle-eastern justice from me - pelting of huge rocks


Mirin ur insults


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> He wont learn, i think deep inside he knows but just doesn’t want to accept it.
> 
> hes not dumb but he sure as fuck is the biggest coper i met


He is dumb as fuck tbh. He can't make logical arguments and speaks in his weird gibberish all the time. In most contexts being delusional/coping = being dumb


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> What career do u need to looksmax for


Won't be revealing it to you. And yes, it's not a troll reply, I just am not interested in revealing it to you spineless weakling.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Mirin ur insults





Biiyo03 said:


> View attachment 1487056
> Insult me once more and I shall cut your head, aryan impersonator.




Coming from the guy who threatened me this way👆🏻


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> He is dumb as fuck tbh. He can't make logical arguments and speaks in his weird gibberish all the time. In most contexts being delusional/coping = being dumb


He makes good points most of the time when it comes to other people and for a rater hes actually not bad, he’s just dumb as fuck when it comes to self from the way I see it. But idk.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Coming from the guy who threatened me this way👆🏻


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Won't be revealing it to you. And yes, it's not a troll reply, I just am not interested in revealing it to you spineless weakling.


@Salludon @chaddyboi66 @volcelfatcel this kid is trying to break into bollywood


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

Why exactly do u think u have the dinarid phenotype? Do u have any East European ancestry? @USER0213


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> View attachment 1487062


 
I can have so much fun with you since you are a thick headed malnourished Sheikh


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> He makes good points most of the time when it comes to other people and for a rater hes actually not bad, he’s just dumb as fuck when it comes to self from the way I see it. But idk.


Not really tbh. I remember during summer he kept insisting tony mahfud was ugly by posting 2 distorted pics and couldnt recognize editing on a pic of salih that ge thought was candid


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Why exactly do u think u have the dinarid phenotype? Do u have any East European ancestry? @USER0213


I believe genetic recombination can make people look a certain way despite not having the ancestry. I am fully South Asian genetically, but I can look different from other South Asians.


----------



## Salludon (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @Salludon @chaddyboi66 @volcelfatcel this kid is trying to break into bollywood
> View attachment 1487061


Not surprised. He does resemble the famous bollywood actor ‘Shakti Kapoor’.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I believe genetic recombination can make people look a certain way despite not having the ancestry. I am fully South Asian genetically, but I can look different from other South Asians.


Can you rate yourself out of 10 and post a guy who you think is equally good looking?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I am fully South Asian genetically, but I can look different from other South Asians.


huh, I would've never thought that you are south asian tbh


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> huh, I would've never thought that you are south asian tbh


Looks north atlantid to me


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Why exactly do u think u have the dinarid phenotype? Do u have any East European ancestry? @USER0213


I just didn't blindly say it, there are similarities - 




I could've told anything, called myself Dalo Faelid, but that would just be trolling.


----------



## Salludon (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I just didn't blindly say it, there are similarities -
> View attachment 1487067
> 
> I could've told anything, called myself Dalo Faelid, but that would just be trolling.


Your pheno is *curryceloid*. Everything else is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> Looks north atlantid to me


Yes, just like you are Indo Melanid high T mogger - 


Indo Melanid


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Yes, just like you are Indo Melanid high T mogger -
> 
> 
> Indo Melanid


Answer my question


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I believe genetic recombination can make people look a certain way despite not having the ancestry. I am fully South Asian genetically, but I can look different from other South Asians.


What? Phenotypes aren't random. Just because u look like someone doesn't actually change ur pheno. Inder Bajwa looks med but he's still classified as a north indid on theapricty.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Salludon said:


> Your pheno is curryceloid. Everything else is cope.


Oh here comes the inbred surgerymaxxed monkey, don't you have to bomb your own house with a full-proof plan proposed by @Biiyo03 ??


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> What? Phenotypes aren't random. Just because u look like some phenotype doesn't actually change ur pheno.



How can a person resemble a phenotype but not be of that phenotype? Genetically, no, but appearance wise, yes.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Fuck man i could never be a spec ed teacher this kid is legit raising my blood pressure so much


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Can you rate yourself out of 10 and post a guy who you think is equally good looking?


@USER0213 answer this question cuz all that matters is your overall rating not ur pheno


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Oh here comes the inbred surgerymaxxed monkey, don't you have to bomb your own house with a full-proof plan proposed by @Biiyo03 ??


The attacker:






The victim:


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> How can a person resemble a phenotype but not be of that phenotype? Genetically, no, but appearance wise, yes.


It's impossible. Phenotypes are location dependant. Do u see South Asia on this map?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> The attacker:
> 
> View attachment 1487070
> 
> ...


Yes, filter-frauded filler abused inbred monkey


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Yes, just like you are Indo Melanid high T mogger -
> 
> 
> Indo Melanid


 pheno brothers

were the same mogger pheno


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

@USER0213 refuses to rate himself which can only mean he's aware he's ugly


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 10, 2022)

He is a med chadlite so stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> It's impossible. Phenotypes are location dependant. Do u see South Asia on this map?
> 
> View attachment 1487072


Yes, genetically it isn't possible 👍🏻
But there is no denying I pass in South-Western Europe and have similarities with Dinarid phenotype. How about this guy then? - 




You guys keep telling he looks European, he too is South Asian.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Yes, filter-frauded filler abused inbred monkey


He mogs u pre surgery


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> pheno brothers
> 
> were the same mogger pheno


Nah bro, you are too high T, high quality melanin phenotype. You have great fighting capacity.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> He mogs u pre surgery


In his dreams and only as per you monkeys.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I pass in South-Western Europe


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> He is a med chadlite so stop coping


I thought you were decent? Why the trolling bro😕


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> In his dreams and only as per you monkeys.


Astonishing stuff. I will unironically paypal you the money to get some glasses if you need it


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Astonishing stuff. I will unironically paypal you the money to get some glasses if you need it


I thought you were broke and needed money for adulterated liquor?


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I thought you were broke and needed money for adulterated liquor?


Just rate yourself out of 10 and I'll stop bullying you tbh


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> View attachment 1487079


jfl if u believe that retard


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

@cloUder , why the laughter? You told me this, remember? -


----------



## cloUder (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> @cloUder , why the laughter? You told me this, remember? -
> View attachment 1487084


only in that pic


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Jfl he's realizing he's being trolled by all the ppl who say he's gl


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> jfl if u believe that retard


In my eyes you and a lot of people in thread are legitimate retards, why should I believe you subhumans?


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

cloUder said:


> only in that pic


South french people must look really ethnic tf


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Yes, genetically it isn't possible 👍🏻
> But there is no denying I pass in South-Western Europe and have similarities with Dinarid phenotype. How about this guy then? -
> View attachment 1487075
> 
> You guys keep telling he looks European, he too is South Asian.


He looks like a Turk and he's very atypical. He likely has high percentage of steppe that is R1b dna.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> In my eyes you and a lot of people in thread are legitimate retards, why should I believe you subhumans?


Your eyes are a droopy 55mm ipd mess dude. Trust ours


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

cloUder said:


> only in that pic


That picture ain't frauded, this is another in natural lighting -


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> In my eyes you and a lot of people in thread are legitimate retards, why should I believe you subhumans?


yes better to believe this self proclaimed "chadlite"


----------



## cloUder (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> South french people must look really ethnic tf


he sent me that pic where hes wearing a suit and his skin didnt look brown like in most pics


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

cloUder said:


> he sent me that pic where hes wearing a suit and his skin didnt look brown like in most pics


he was eating curry in that pic

literally currycel


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

God i am mirin the fuck out of this kid's low inhib continuing to post dogshit pics of himself after getting bullied this much


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> He looks like a Turk and he's very atypical. He likely has high percentage of steppe that is R1b dna.


full Turks on average aren't that white looking. What do you feel about me?, I regularly get told by people I look European.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> full Turks on average aren't that white looking. What do you feel about me?, I regularly get told by people I look European.


@Preston what psl do you rate dev since youre quite a knowledgeable user


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> told by people


by retards*


----------



## cloUder (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> yes better to believe this self proclaimed "chadlite"


----------



## LeBrawn (Jan 10, 2022)

uncanny huh?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

cloUder said:


> he sent me that pic where hes wearing a suit and his skin didnt look brown like in most pics


Lighting affects a lot you doof!, Yes Robert Downey Jr. is brown -




Looking at the you'll say he is Arab like @Biiyo03


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1487089


where is that pic from jfl


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Lighting affects a lot you doof!, Yes Robert Downey Jr. is brown -
> View attachment 1487092
> 
> Looking at the you'll say he is Arab like @Biiyo03


nigga hes just tanned in that pic


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Lighting affects a lot you doof!, Yes Robert Downey Jr. is brown -
> View attachment 1487092
> 
> Looking at the you'll say he is Arab like @Biiyo03


He looks white there dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> by retards*



Literally cringe at you, why don't you lodge your head in a condemned commode?!


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> where is that pic from jfl


It's his university id pic


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @Preston what psl do you rate dev since youre quite a knowledgeable user

















Beady eyes, Poor eye support, long midface, small mouth, bad skin, bad hair texture and flat cheekbones.No offence 3.5 psl.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> nigga hes just tanned in that pic


So I can't tan right?!! 
I literally live in an area where the temperature touches 45 degrees Celsius in summer, and I regularly go out in the sun. You are a salty little unscrupulous imbecile.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1487089


Did that nigga come out of the womb with acne?


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> condemned commode?!


A judge and jury on their way to condemn that commode like 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> why don't you lodge your head in a condemned commode?!


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m almost about to make a chadfish on yubo, just. So I can ask hot girls what they think of @USER0213


----------



## cloUder (Jan 10, 2022)

@USER0213 you pass as turkish


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1487091
> View attachment 1487096
> View attachment 1487098
> View attachment 1487099
> ...


I have 33 mm palpebral fissure length, 67 mm interpupillary distance, a 0.97 mid-face ratio, I have positive orbital vector. My only problem is that I am bloated and have acne


----------



## Salludon (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> That picture ain't frauded, this is another in natural lighting -
> View attachment 1487085


You look so subhuman here. Legit a recessed, shitskin, micro-skulled, micrococked, dalit slave skinny-fat inbred insect


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

cloUder said:


> @USER0213 you pass as turkish


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I have 33 mm palpebral fissure length, 67 mm interpupillary distance, a 0.97 mid-face ratio, I have positive orbital vector. My only problem is that I am bloated and have acne


Numbers don't mean shit tho. Zayn Malik has low ipd but his eyes look fine. U look at the overall face.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1487091
> View attachment 1487096
> View attachment 1487098
> View attachment 1487099
> ...


Agreed


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I have 33 mm palpebral fissure length







This kid is claiming Gandy tier PFL now


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Salludon said:


> inbred insect


Easy there povertistani, don't veer off and start talking about yourself -


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Easy there povertistani, don't veer off and start talking about yourself -
> View attachment 1487109


He mogs u there. He looks like an actual adult male


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Easy there povertistani, don't veer off and start talking about yourself -
> View attachment 1487109


Still mogs you to France


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> He mogs u there. He looks like an actual adult male


You look like an adult primitive being -


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Still mogs you to France


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> You look like an adult primitive being -
> View attachment 1487110


Every rater on this site has rated me higher than they have you man. And life has rated me higher cuz you're an autistic virgin bully victim while I'm not. Posting pics of me bald after a major brain surgery for AVM won't change that. Stop coping and just answer my questions


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

Those numbers mean fuck all. It's how those ratios fit in relation to ur skull and features that matter. There's something called facial harmony. Sommerhalder has narrow IPD and long midface which is off set by his long positive eyebrows,wide mouth and small nose. Malik too.. . It's not just a few ratios that determine everything.This has been discussed before. The inner U of the face is extremely important.


USER0213 said:


> I have 33 mm palpebral fissure length, 67 mm interpupillary distance, a 0.97 mid-face ratio, I have positive orbital vector. My only problem is that I am bloated and have acne


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Those numbers mean fuck all. It's how those ratios fit in relation to ur skull and features that matter. There's something called facial harmony. Sommerhalder has narrow IPD and long midface which is off set by his long positive eyebrows,wide mouth and small nose. Malik too.. . It's just not one a few ratios that determines everything.This has been discussed before. The inner U of the face is extremely important.


Its pointless trying to explain it to him. He's too stupid to understand what youre saying. You've just been added to his list of 'gnat IQ trolls' along with all the other good raters on this site and every straight woman in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> huh, I would've never thought that you are south asian tbh


he's not wrong he could pass as a gypsie, but they are indian as well, and not particular good looking either


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Its pointless trying to explain it to him. He's too stupid to understand what youre saying. You've just been added to his list of 'gnat IQ trolls' along with all the other good raters on this site and every straight woman in the world.


He could accept his flaws and try to work on them but instead chooses to fight and argue with half the forum to convince himself that his flaws are non existent and that we are discouraging him. Tbh, I don't care anymore. He doesn't seem to want to improve and that's fine with me.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Brutal brutal stuff from my hs english teacher





@USER0213


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Brutal brutal stuff from my hs english teacher
> View attachment 1487142
> 
> 
> @USER0213


Mirin effort, dedication and the will to commit social suicide to settle a beef on an obscure internet forum.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Brutal brutal stuff from my hs english teacher
> View attachment 1487142
> 
> 
> @USER0213


You have your hs teachers number?


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Mirin effort, dedication and the will to commit social suicide for forum beefs.


Fuark i wish. I still talk to my old hs teacher after graduating and send her weird stuff all the time so this is nbd. I'm ashamed to say pussied out of sending his pic to the stacy at my work tho


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Brutal brutal stuff from my hs english teacher
> View attachment 1487142
> 
> 
> @USER0213


Bhai ur killing him


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> You have your hs teachers number?


Yeah cuz we stayed in contact after I left


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 10, 2022)

Im mirin @USER0213's ability to not rope ngl


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Yeah cuz we stayed in contact after I left


Fuck her chad


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Fuck her chad


She's 50  and any woman who is a shit enough rater to not wanna fuck dev isn't worth it


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Im mirin @USER0213's ability to not rope ngl


He can't hang himself cuz his body will just grow an extra 3 inches to stop his neck from breaking


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jan 10, 2022)

my life would be so beautiful if I was able to be atleast halfway that delusional as him

I really don't know how is this possible


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Jan 10, 2022)

@USER0213 are you brahmin


----------



## Gad (Jan 10, 2022)

wouldnt be considered 100% curry in the balkans though
there are many people than have his complexion and aren't considered as such


----------



## Titbot (Jan 10, 2022)

Keep crying for the med slayer. @USER0213 you are 6 Psl don’t let these cucks tell you different


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Keep crying for the med slayer. @USER0213 you are 6 Psl don’t let these cucks tell you different


Does he have a good midface?


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

bhai stopped replying

maybe he will accept the truth


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Gad said:


> wouldnt be considered 100% curry in the balkans though
> there are many people than have his complexion and aren't considered as such


Where do I pass in as per you.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> bhai stopped replying
> 
> maybe he will accept the truth


There's a higher chance of me waking up next to lima tmrw morning than there is of dev stopping his cope tbh


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Where do I pass in as per you.


Through a large intestine you fecal stain


----------



## Gad (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Where do I pass in as per you.








balkans, especially serbia


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

@gigi , why the laughter?


----------



## mogstar (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> @gigi , why the laughter?


You’re not white passing at all bro I have nothing against u, just telling u things how they r


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Through a large intestine you fecal stain


Interesting, I thought you had the fetish of exploring the depths of a commode after every flush


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

gigi said:


> You’re not white passing at all bro I have nothing against u, just telling u things how they r


But you told that I look like you?


----------



## Preston (Jan 10, 2022)

gigi said:


> You’re not white passing at all bro I have nothing against u, just telling u things how they r


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1487274


??


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> But you told that I look like you?


ur only hope is gone


----------



## mogstar (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> But you told that I look like you?


Yes our features are similar not our phenos


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

gigi said:


> Yes our features are similar not our phenos


How does that work now? Aren't individual features, complexion and skull the main stuff that constitute a phenotype?


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487279







Would call the cops if I saw you walking on the street with decent clothes.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> View attachment 1487282
> 
> Would call the cops if I saw you walking on the street with decent clothes.


I'd call you a lesbian if I saw you walking on the street in men's clothes


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I'd call you a lesbian if I saw you walking on the street in men's clothes


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> View attachment 1487288


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487292


Yes, imagine yourself in the place of Sunnery James, you both look alike too. Go win the world Puerto Rican chad!!


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487292


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487292


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487292


Just fucked @USER0213 
Best ass I ever fucked





@Salludon @WannabeJock @chaddyboi66 @gamma


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Just fucked @USER0213
> Best ass I ever fucked
> View attachment 1487309
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 10, 2022)

gigi said:


> You’re not white passing at all bro I have nothing against u, just telling u things how they r


Why do ethnics wanna be white so much


----------



## Clark69 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Every rater on this site has rated me higher than they have you man. And life has rated me higher cuz you're an autistic virgin bully victim while I'm not. Posting pics of me bald after a major brain surgery for AVM won't change that. Stop coping and just answer my questions







Brutal scenery. user0213 gets bullied into a corner again and is left to a complete broken state


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487292


Dev is team bwc now


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487292


----------



## N1666 (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Every rater on this site has rated me higher than they have you man. And life has rated me higher cuz you're an autistic virgin bully victim while I'm not. Posting pics of me bald after a major brain surgery for AVM won't change that. Stop coping and just answer my questions


Keep coping, dev mogs you to oblivion, he literally passes as european. The only thing you pass as is a sewer rat

@USER0213


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Keep coping, dev mogs you to oblivion, he literally passes as european. The only thing you pass as is a sewer rat
> 
> @USER0213


You told me and @SubhumanCurrycel in PMs that we both looked European


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Keep coping, dev mogs you to oblivion, he literally passes as european. The only thing you pass as is a sewer rat
> 
> @USER0213


Chill man, go slow on the kid, let him get the taste of his own medicine a little slowly. 

By the by, I don't really care about mogging anyone, it is just a way to exhibit your narcissistic tendency, but still thanks man🙂👍🏻


----------



## mogstar (Jan 10, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> How does that work now? Aren't individual features, complexion and skull the main stuff that constitute a phenotype?


We have very similar eye areas but out lips jaw skull shape and nose are completely different tbh. We look alike because of our eye area


----------



## mogstar (Jan 10, 2022)

Also why do people hate on @USER0213 he’s literally nice, undeserved bullying is just cringe


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 10, 2022)

gigi said:


> We have very similar eye areas but out lips jaw skull shape and nose are completely different tbh. We look alike because of our eye area


I saw your lips, they are slightly small, medium thick, just like mine. You lower third is different, yes👍🏻
I have a more oval face


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jan 10, 2022)

masaka said:


> @USER0213 You could pass as moroccan, but only in casablanca cause very much negro blood plus inbreds there
> View attachment 1487336


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

gigi said:


> Also why do people hate on @USER0213 he’s literally nice, undeserved bullying is just cringe


Hes extremely unlikeable, confrontational and deluded. I never bully any user on here if they try to looksmax but he is truly incorrigible. It's over for him just cuz he's too stupid to know he's ugly and to arrogant to take advice to improve


----------



## mogstar (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Hes extremely unlikeable, confrontational and deluded. I never bully any user on here if they try to looksmax but he is truly incorrigible. It's over for him just cuz he's too stupid to know he's ugly and to arrogant to take advice to improve


Tbh I don’t even think he’s ugly. Doesn’t look any better or any worse than the average person I see irl


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1487091
> View attachment 1487096
> View attachment 1487098
> View attachment 1487099
> ...


The guy look like average turkish guy. His skin color is bit lighter than average indian but not as good as white turk pheno or white indian.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 10, 2022)

@USER0213 this is your pheno bhai

med indeed
you look italian like @gamma


----------



## Titbot (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Does he have a good midface?


Amazing midface. Insane jaw and eye area


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Amazing midface. Insane jaw and eye area


----------



## Titbot (Jan 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1487424


Mogs Zach Cox let’s me honest


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 10, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Mogs Zach Cox let’s me honest


Dev has higher appeal to asian girls cuz of jbw


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> Those numbers mean fuck all. It's how those ratios fit in relation to ur skull and features that matter. There's something called facial harmony. Sommerhalder has narrow IPD and long midface which is off set by his long positive eyebrows,wide mouth and small nose. Malik too.. . It's not just a few ratios that determine everything.This has been discussed before. The inner U of the face is extremely important.


That's what I learned too from making morphs of myself and other people. Ratios are a good guide but they are not absolute. You have to take into account how all of the features in the face work with each other and judge what looks harmonious. I have no clue why he hasn't gone through the IPD/ES ratio threads on here. A slightly low ES ratio is not a death sentence and can be fixed with softmaxxing.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

gigi said:


> Tbh I don’t even think he’s ugly. Doesn’t look any better or any worse than the average person I see irl


Yup. He's somewhere in the below average-average range. 3.75 PSL would be fair. He posts shitty pics of himself. If he showered, combed his hair and posted a pic in decent clothes, he'd be rated 4 PSL.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 12, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yup. He's somewhere in the below average-average range. 3.75 PSL would be fair. He posts shitty pics of himself. If he showered, combed his hair and posted a pic in decent clothes, he'd be rated 4 PSL.


Ngl man im legit astonished that you think he and I are the same looks level. 3.25 is a much fairer rate for him. He has a very bloated face, is boneless, has an ipd problem and terrible ratios overall. Even his decent colouring is ruined by his acne and bad hair texture


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Ngl man im legit astonished that you think he and I are the same looks level. 3.25 is a much fairer rate for him. He has a very bloated face, is boneless, has an ipd problem and terrible ratios overall. Even his decent colouring is ruined by his acne and bad hair texture


Well, your ratios are better. True. But imo, your under eye hollows looksmin you pretty badly. Without your hollows, you are solid normie-HTN. You look more robust and masculine than him. So I'd agree most women would pick you over him. 3.25 PSL is noticeably ugly man. He doesn't stand out like that. But if good raters like @Preston say differently, then I guess you are right. Why do you spend so much time bullying him? It does not reflect well on you btw. What if he kills himself? You should just leave him alone now. The mods should just ban him permanently. He's harming himself by staying here.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Ngl man im legit astonished that you think he and I are the same looks level. 3.25 is a much fairer rate for him. He has a very bloated face, is boneless, has an ipd problem and terrible ratios overall. Even his decent colouring is ruined by his acne and bad hair texture


He posts crap pics of himself too. You at least bothered to wear proper clothes and do your hair in your rate me thread. I think you are underrating him as you have a bias against him. He's a bit below average. Not ugly.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 12, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Well, your ratios are better. True. But imo, your under eye hollows looksmin you pretty badly. Without your hollows, you are solid normie-HTN. You look more robust and masculine than him. So I'd agree most women would pick you over him. 3.25 PSL is noticeably ugly man. He doesn't stand out like that. But if good raters like @Preston say differently, then I guess you are right. Why do you spend so much time bullying him? It does not reflect well on you btw. What if he kills himself? You should just leave him alone now. The mods should just ban him permanently. He's harming himself by staying here.


Im done w him tbh. He wont take advice and bullying him helps no one. He can accept the reality of his situation when its too late


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 12, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He posts crap pics of himself too. You at least bothered to wear proper clothes and do your hair in your rate me thread. I think you are underrating him as you have a bias against him. He's a bit below average. Not ugly.


He does all that too. I always thought he was in the 3.25-3.5 range even when i first saw him before our beef.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Im done w him tbh. He wont take advice and bullying him helps no one. He can accept the reality of his situation when its too late


Yeah. Just apply what you learned here and make the most of what you have. Bullying is pointless and will get you into trouble with your career if he kills himself or something. He just has some kind of insecurity about being Indian, which he needs to address.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> He does all that too. I always thought he was in the 3.25-3.5 range even when i first saw him before our beef.


Wrong haircut for his face shape and IPD. He needs curtains. Didn't bother to clear up his skin. Over 20% bf. Basic shit like that. You at least bothered to do these things. Even got something for your under eyes. Yeah. Even 3.5 PSL is arguable for him. But it's not like I am saying that he is chadlite or HTN. He's in the below average-average range. Casually unattractive.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Jan 12, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I pass in South-Western


Inbred nafris that comes in with their shitty raft look more white than you do, who the fuck are you kidding.


----------



## Preston (Jan 12, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Well, your ratios are better. True. But imo, your under eye hollows looksmin you pretty badly. Without your hollows, you are solid normie-HTN. You look more robust and masculine than him. So I'd agree most women would pick you over him. 3.25 PSL is noticeably ugly man. He doesn't stand out like that. But if good raters like @Preston say differently, then I guess you are right. Why do you spend so much time bullying him? It does not reflect well on you btw. What if he kills himself? You should just leave him alone now. The mods should just ban him permanently. He's harming himself by staying here.


It would be extremely disingenuous to say he's 4 psl. Boneless atlantids on truerateme getting 5s are way better looking than him. I stick with my 3.5 rate.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> It would be extremely disingenuous to say he's 4 psl. Boneless atlantids on truerateme getting 5s are way better looking than him. I stick with my 3.5 rate.


Can he be HTN?


----------



## Preston (Jan 12, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Can he be HTN?


With some lower third work and soft looksmaxes yes but no higher. Doesn't have the base to be a chad.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> Doesn't have the base to be a chad.


No one does boyo. Chads are born not made. HTN is good enough if you everything else max. I'd be very happy to reach that looks level.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Jan 12, 2022)

@USER0213 song

*Instrumental:*


*Lyrics:
You're such a strange dalit
I think you come from another world
You're such a strange dalit
I really don't understand a word
You're such a strange dalit
I'd like to shake you around and around
You're such a strange dalit
I'd like to turn you all upside down
You're such a strange dalit
The way you cope like you do
You're such a strange dalit
I want to rope with you
I think I'm falling
I think I'm falling in
I think I'm falling in cope with you
With you
I think I'm falling
I think I'm falling in
I think I'm falling in cope with you
You're such a strange dalit
I think you come from another world
You're such a strange dalit
I really don't understand a word
You're such a strange dalit
I'd like to shake you around and around
You're such a strange dalit
I'd like to turn you all upside down
You're such a strange dalit 
The way you cope like you do
You're such a strange dalit
I want to rope with you
You're such a strange dalit
The way you cope like you do
You're such a strange dalit
I want to rope with you

@VicMackey @WannabeJock @n0rthface @chaddyboi66 thoughts on low effort shitpost?*


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Jan 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> It would be extremely disingenuous to say he's 4 psl. Boneless atlantids on truerateme getting 5s are way better looking than him. I stick with my 3.5 rate.


damn if you rate him 3.5 Psl i must be 3 Psl according to you in my opinion he is average 4 Psl but is bloated and shitty skin he should softmaxx first


----------



## Preston (Jan 12, 2022)

21YearoldFailed said:


> damn if you rate him 3.5 Psl i must be 3 Psl according to you in my opinion he is average 4 Psl but is bloated and shitty skin he should softmaxx first


No u look better.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> No u look better.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Jan 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> No u look better.





VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1490352


bhai u r bullying him too much imo


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 12, 2022)

Good thread OP. I know I've been a supporter of Dev, so I have some questions:

@USER0213 
1) what do real Indians in India tell u about how u look?

2) what do white people in India tell u about how u look?

3) is there a reason why u are keen to pass for European? Is it because u want to work as a euro actor? 

4) what kind of Indian are u? I thought marwari but others have confirmed u are shudra? 

5) what Indian ethnic group are you? 

6) where u are from are many people euro-ish like u, or are they more typical curries?


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jan 12, 2022)

Preston said:


> With some lower third work and soft looksmaxes yes but no higher. Doesn't have the base to be a chad.


cope


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 12, 2022)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> cope
> View attachment 1490365


Fuark. You didn't change his IPD either. Lifefuel for IPDcels.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jan 12, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @USER0213 song
> 
> *Instrumental:*
> 
> ...



Someone should record this


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 12, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> You are not good looking. Don't bother replying with a pic of me bald after brain surgery cuz my looks are irrelevant here.
> 
> I'm considered one of the best raters on thus forum and this was my first reaction when volcelfatcel showed me a pic of u
> View attachment 1487057


The points that dacre makes here are same points I have made to dev, and that's why a lot of decent looking ethnics don't look white. 

What makes ethnics good looking is strong sharp features and strong contrast, which we get from shit like our eyebrow shape, dark and light mix on face, etc. That's why really good looking ethnics to me, like @Salludon or Roshan or @MakinItHappenReturn to me don't look white. 

Dev has less strong features, hence I think it's easier to pass as euro for him.


EasternRightWinger15 said:


> cope
> View attachment 1490365


This is gigachad and should b final form Dev aims for


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Good thread OP. I know I've been a supporter of Dev, so I have some questions:
> 
> @USER0213
> 1) what do real Indians in India tell u about how u look?
> ...


U don't like my questions @VicMackey ?

At least give the kid a chance to respond


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> U don't like my questions @VicMackey ?
> 
> At least give the kid a chance to respond


I dont appreciate u trolling this vulnerable kid tbh. I'm gonna release a public apology to user0213 soon for bullying him ngl, I suggest u do the same


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 12, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I dont appreciate u trolling this vulnerable kid tbh. I'm gonna release a public apology to user0213 soon for bullying him ngl, I suggest u do the same


That's good u should. 

I won't cos I've always tried to stay impartial where he is concerned, and have pointed out his flaws and improvement areas to him numerous times even. 

I do admit my words have been taken out if context here a lot, but that's the nature of .org sadly


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 12, 2022)

gigi said:


> Also why do people hate on @USER0213 he’s literally nice, undeserved bullying is just cringe


He's a nice kid, he's knowledgeable, especially given how young he is, and he don't look like typical curry. 

However I dont really consider him to be a true looksmaxxer, his interests and attitudes are different!


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 12, 2022)

He needs eyebrow max


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jan 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> He's a nice kid, he's knowledgeable, especially given how young he is, and he don't look like typical curry.
> 
> However I dont really consider him to be a true looksmaxxer, his interests and attitudes are different!


yeah very nice kid, when you tell him your opinion that differs from his he starts being salty


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Good thread OP. I know I've been a supporter of Dev, so I have some questions:
> 
> @USER0213
> 1) what do real Indians in India tell u about how u look?
> ...


1) most people from India think I look European.
2) I have not met many from foreign countries, but most say I look either Spanish or French or Russian or once a guy told me I look white Brazilian.
3) there is a valid reason as to why I want to pass as a European, but sorry I won't be sharing that openly here in this thread. So the reason isn't just narcissism 
4) I am half a Sindhi and half a Gujarati. There are light skinned people from both my ethnicities, but their skin undertones and features look like a light skinned Indian than like European people. I believe genetic recombination can do that.
5)as I said before, Gujarati and Sindhi.
6)As I said before, the ethnic groups I belong to have many light skinned Indians, but none look European, my mother looks Italian, there was this one Italian lady I had seen look a lot like my mother, my father is really light skinned and has those rare extremely red undertones.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> He's a nice kid, he's knowledgeable, especially given how young he is, and he don't look like typical curry.
> 
> However I dont really consider him to be a true looksmaxxer, his interests and attitudes are different!


I am on it brother, skin and physiquemaxxing is on the way. I have been following proper tongue placement and have extremely hard foods. Surgery is still not on the map cause there is no one to give a solid opinion and I too haven't seen a big problem in the features, so as of now I have kept the thought aside.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 12, 2022)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> yeah very nice kid, when you tell him your opinion that differs from his he starts being salty


There is a difference between 'sharing an opinion' and 'bullying', you guys started making fun of me and started calling me names, made my morphs, made memes. If that's sharing 'opinion' as per you then you really need help. There were some who respectfully called me a Hapa too albeit the colouring(which looked European to them) but they weren't disrespectful.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 12, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I am on it brother, skin and physiquemaxxing is on the way. I have been following proper tongue placement and have extremely hard foods. Surgery is still not on the map cause there is no one to give a solid opinion and I too haven't seen a big problem in the features, so as of now I have kept the thought aside.


Tongue placement u might be too old for, but if u r still growing like u say, it might work


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Tongue placement u might be too old for, but if u r still growing like u say, it might work


I have been unintentionally practicing it all the time, it's just that I am now even more aware of it brother👍🏻🙂


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 13, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> He needs eyebrow max
> View attachment 1490557


Good realistic morph. With curtains, he'll be solid normie.


----------

